# Some goodies on this one



## sm2501 (Dec 16, 2019)

Antique Monarch Airman Bicycle 1940’s  | eBay
					

<p>Antique Monarch Airline Bicycle 1940’s. Fresh find. Sold as is. Ask questions if you have any before bidding or buying. Sold as is.</p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 16, 2019)

Mead stem, good Schwinn sprocket, Airman rear hub, and only second set of original Wald Starburst pedals that I have ever seen. Somebody should grab this!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 16, 2019)

@Oldbikes 
I wish I was closer; those pedals are sweet!


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2019)

Is that a womans seat ??


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 16, 2019)

look like that baby has a bent fork


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> look like that baby has a bent fork



yup


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 16, 2019)

If that was in my corner of the country, me and ten other people I know would be racing to buy it.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## bike (Dec 17, 2019)

Rarest og pedals in the balloon hobby


----------



## Mark Mattei (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi Scott, got the bike, thanks for the lead. Mark.


----------

